# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Hướng dẫn đấu nối servo mitsubishi J3

## h-d

em mới đấu xong up lên cho anh em tham khảo cho nhanh, thiếu gì các bác bổ xung thêm.

J3 (HF-KPxx)                 MACH3 

10 = PP                            PLUSE
11 = PG                           5V BOB         
35 = NP                           DIR
36 = NG                          5V BOB     


20=21 = DICOM  (NGUỒN DƯƠNG CẤP NGOÀI 24V)
46=47 = DOCOM (NGUỒN ÂM CẤP NGOÀI 24V)

15 = SON    NỐI GND 46=47
19 = RES
42 = EMG    NỐI GND 46=47
43 = LSP      NỐI GND 46=47
44 = LSN     NỐI GND 46=47
48 = ALAM
Dùng phần mềm bác Phương MD đã up trên diễn đàn. hoặc chỉnh bằng tay parameter

----------

huyquynhbk, Minh Phi Nguyen, phuongmd, Tuan Tran

----------

